# BBQ chicken wings for me & a breast for my wife & sausage



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chicken wings and a giant breast that I cut into 3 pieces, and a piece of sausage. "Because you have to throw a piece of sausage on the grill every time you light it ! " I seasoned the chicken with Tony's , garlic salt , and pepper. Sweet Baby Ray's was the barbecue sauce. "Really the only barbecue sauce that you should ever buy . "


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I like to split that sausage in two, down the middle, and then bast it in the sauce also.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't split'em but I do lay the barbecue sauce to them though .


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet baby rays, yep!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

My brother does the same thing. He can't cook on the grill without sausage.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Baby Ray's is the best. It's a bit thick for some cooking so we cut it with vinegar sometimes to baste on large cuts. It's really good that way on whole chickens or pork butts.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

stc1993 said:


> My brother does the same thing. He can't cook on the grill without sausage.


Got to have a little sausage grease on the coals.... it makes the neighbors wish they were you. Lol


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Now I know it can't be just me but that post topic read like recipe porn :laughing:
Turns out it really was. Gotta love a mixed grill with color like that. And toss in some Sweet Baby Rays makes for the perfect happy ending!
Which flavor did you use? Original, Hickory and Brown Sugar, Sweet Vidalia Onion? They're all so very good and that looked like an awesome meal :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bow chicka bow wow ! Lol. I use the original, I have tried all of them ,but have settled in on the original award winning recipe.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking grub GK!


----------

